
The use of Roman ingots to investigate dark matter and neutrinos (2013) - tduberne
https://phys.org/news/2013-11-controversy-roman-ingots-dark-neutrinos.html
======
FatalLogic
Apparently, mined lead ore is already contaminated with Pb-210[1] from the
natural U-238 decay chain, so currently the only way to remove the Pb-210 is
to protect the lead and wait a very long time for the Pb-210 to decay
naturally

[1][https://www.mdpi.com/2075-163X/8/5/211/htm](https://www.mdpi.com/2075-163X/8/5/211/htm)

If there was some way to get uncontaminated lead ore, perhaps from deep inside
an old ore vein, then it would be very valuable, if it was possible to refine
it without introducing Pb-210 contamination

